
A New Era in Servers Is Starting Now - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/06/07/a-new-era-in-servers-is-starting-now/
======
bogomipz
The article states:

>"Coincidentally, that was when AMD was backing away from servers after some
issues with its Opterons and Intel was, in essence, cloning many of the ideas
of the Opterons in its “Nehalem” Xeons."

What exactly were the Opteron ideas that Intel was copying in its' Nehalem
processors?

